# New log drying rack



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Been four days of little to no motivation on the art front.. so I decided to take the time to build a new log drying rack. Earlier this spring I got 6 logs of Poplar and 5 of Elm.. had the assistant wax the ends and stack them. One Monday morning after a warm weekend.. I came into the studio to find tiny mushrooms on everything… the logs, my clay, the rugs nearby… after a few days work.. it was all cleaned up, but I know I had to move the logs into an area with more free flowing air. I stacked them in an open location, but they were hard to turn and the whole pile became a hotel for spiders. when the logs on the bottom needed to be turned… I went whole hog and built this drying rack in about 5 hours. Now I have Mulberry drying on the top, Poplar on it's own shelf, Elm below that and finally Ash and Maple. Also gave me a place to show off my precious butternut logs I split a few years ago. I stepped one end for a display area for my pretty pieces of wood and it freed up at least 10 sq feet of my other wood rack for more wood!!! Like i need more wood. LOL. It is also a great place to hang my hammock so I can break and sit and dream of future projects.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

There will be magic coming off o those shelves soon.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking forward to more of your work. Like your break area.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Nice collection you have going there. Can't wait to see some projects!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, like you need more wood, I feel the same despite having a few tons of logs drying in the garage


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

Question to all you Log Experts….how the heck do you keep the logs from 
getting cracks and check marks? Tx.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe you have a hammock in your shop. That's just great. Nice log drying rack too.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

HI Buckeyedudes, I use sticky wax to seal the log ends..and any open areas.. some people paint or tar.. but it is all abut making the water in the log dry out the bark not the ends.

I forgot to ask my question.. has anyone else dealt with mushroom growth on their drying logs or lumber?
I did not really want the wood to be spalted, so Sodabowski.,. you have grown mold on purpose… I honestly freaked out a little and used Tilex to kill all the spores on the logs (and rug and clay) ... what do you think? Bad idea? Will the logs still grow mold inside? ugh.


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

EPJ - thanks….errr, what is sticky wax? 
I've used paint for years and find it 'hit-or-miss' on getting cracks or not. 
Thanks - Jeff


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Coating the ends with Anchorseal is what I do if I'm keeping the logs as is for a while. It's a wax emulsion for those of you that aren't familiar with it. I cut some bowl blanks out of wet logs over a year ago, sealed them completely with Anchorseal and a year later, you would have thought I did it yesterday. When I'm ready to turn the bowl blanks, obviously they will be wet inside so after rough turning, they will be submerged in a bucket of denatured alcohol for a couple of weeks. The alcohol replaces the water in the wood. Then I wrap them in newspaper and put them on a drying rack. I weigh each blank every couple of days and when the weight remains the same, they are dry and ready for final turning.


----------

